# Molchschutz vor Pumpe



## mikdoe (8. Mai 2008)

Hi!

In meinem Teich sind etliche __ Molche. Die haben dieses Jahr große Probleme mit meiner Oase Aquamax Eco Pumpe. Hab schon drei mit gebrochenem Rücken aus dem Filter geholt. Zwei sind noch in Behandlung und es steht sehr schlecht um sie.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee wie man erreichen kann, dass die Pumpe die Molche nicht mehr anzieht? Ich denke an einen Kasten oder ein Netz um die Pumpe herum. Die Löcher dürfen maximal 5 Millimeter groß sein. Hat da jemand eine schlaue Idee zu? Oder hat vielleicht schon mal jemand einen solchen Schutz gebaut?

Freue mich über alle Ideen. Die Tierchen tun mir wirklich leid.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## chromis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchschutz vor Pumpe*

Hi,

ich glaube das war hier schon mal Thema. Einen Ansaugschutz bastelst Du am besten aus zwei kleinen Pflanzkörben für Teichpflanzen.


----------



## mikdoe (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchschutz vor Pumpe*

Hallo Rainer,

danke für die Info!
Ich habe jetzt einen Saugfilter bei Naturagart bestellt. Der paßt ganz exakt und beseitigt das Problem restlos.
Pflanzkörbe hatte ich auch mal verwendet, da blieben aber immer irgendwelche Stellen offen wo noch __ Molche durchpaßten.

Grüße


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchschutz vor Pumpe*

Hallo

und :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!

Gibt es auch einen Vornamen? 

Schau doch mal hier (klick), das hatten wir erst kürzlich.

Es lohnt sich, die Suchfunktion einmal zu füttern. Wir haben schon fast alle Themen "durchgekaut"...


----------



## mikdoe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Molchschutz vor Pumpe*

Ihr habt Recht, es kann unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16160&pp=10 weiter gehen.

Kann diesen hier bitte jemand closen.

Danke
Michael


----------

